# plastering / roofing work?



## foggy1981 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi i am currently living in the uk and im wanting to move and work in spain does anyone know where to look for work or how to go about this in anyway ?. i have my own plastering roofing and building company here in england but ive always wanted to move to spain i now think the time is right any info would be greatfull thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

foggy1981 said:


> Hi i am currently living in the uk and im wanting to move and work in spain does anyone know where to look for work or how to go about this in anyway ?. i have my own plastering roofing and building company here in england but ive always wanted to move to spain i now think the time is right any info would be greatfull thanks



I dont think now is the right time. The property and construction industry has crashed spectacularly in Spain. So there are many many builders etc out of work, who are not even now eligible for dole money (its limited in Spain), not to mention a fair few polish construction workers who are also competing in a very small industry.

So I wouldnt give up anything in the UK, however, it would make sense to perhaps come over for a fact finding mission and take a look, do some research and get a feel for things.............. and have a holiday!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

foggy1981 said:


> Hi i am currently living in the uk and im wanting to move and work in spain does anyone know where to look for work or how to go about this in anyway ?. i have my own plastering roofing and building company here in england but ive always wanted to move to spain i now think the time is right any info would be greatfull thanks


I agree with Jo, this is not a good time - there are millions of unemployed Spanish builders and very little building going on.

You would also need to be fluent in Spanish to negotiate the paperwork, and familiar with Spanish building materials and methods, which are quite different to British ones especially in the South.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

foggy1981 said:


> Hi i am currently living in the uk and im wanting to move and work in spain does anyone know where to look for work or how to go about this in anyway ?. i have my own plastering roofing and building company here in england but ive always wanted to move to spain i now think the time is right any info would be greatfull thanks


Where do you really want to move to? because when I click on your name and read your other posts, its not Spain, for example, on the Australia forum you say ive always wanted to move to Australia, on the New Zealand forum it always been New Zealand, the same on the America, Canada, and Italy forums. The only differance between what you have written on the 6 forums you have posted on is you changed the name of the country you have "always wanted to move" to. Why not be honest and just say you want out of the UK, but have no idea where you want to live, and will move anywhere you are allowed. By saying what you are saying it makes you sound like someone who isn't serious about moving anywhere in particular, and in fact will probably never move, so why should people take you seriously?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

carlb said:


> Where do you really want to move to? because when I click on your name and read your other posts, its not Spain, for example, on the Australia forum you say ive always wanted to move to Australia, on the New Zealand forum it always been New Zealand, the same on the America, Canada, and Italy forums. The only differance between what you have written on the 6 forums you have posted on is you changed the name of the country you have "always wanted to move" to. Why not be honest and just say you want out of the UK, but have no idea where you want to live, and will move anywhere you are allowed. By saying what you are saying it makes you sound like someone who isn't serious about moving anywhere in particular, and in fact will probably never move, so why should people take you seriously?


Does it really matter? We can all dream!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Does it really matter? We can all dream!


I wanted to be a Fireman when I was a kid ...... then a train driver ......... I ended up in the Civil Service until I came to my senses


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carlb said:


> Where do you really want to move to? because when I click on your name and read your other posts, its not Spain, for example, on the Australia forum you say ive always wanted to move to Australia, on the New Zealand forum it always been New Zealand, the same on the America, Canada, and Italy forums. The only differance between what you have written on the 6 forums you have posted on is you changed the name of the country you have "always wanted to move" to. Why not be honest and just say you want out of the UK, but have no idea where you want to live, and will move anywhere you are allowed. By saying what you are saying it makes you sound like someone who isn't serious about moving anywhere in particular, and in fact will probably never move, so why should people take you seriously?


I think this is an unnecessary comment, especially as you've gone to the trouble of posting it 12 times cos I removed the last batch and most of this batch too now! Its funny the lengths people go to when they want to do something, both the OP and you!

Jo


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

jojo said:


> I think this is an unnecessary comment, especially as you've gone to the trouble of posting it 12 times cos I removed the last batch and most of this batch too now! Its funny the lengths people go to when they want to do something, both the OP and you!
> 
> Jo


I am not questioniong your decision, ( cause I know I am not allowed) but can I ask why it is an unnecessary comment to try and make others aware that this person may not be as sincere as he sounds, some people go to alot of effort when replying to posts, but if they realize the person has posted the same thing on 6 different forums, they might realize they are probably wasting their time. And the only reason I posted it 12 times is because you deleted them so fast the first time that when I went to re-read it wasn't there, so I assumed it never got posted the first time, so did it again, as there was no notice, saying "deleted by moderator" as is usually whats done. And there are a few moderators who like it when I call out a poster like this. I wish the rules would be the same all the time, Lifes too Short!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carlb said:


> I am not questioniong your decision, ( cause I know I am not allowed) but can I ask why it is an unnecessary comment to try and make others aware that this person may not be as sincere as he sounds, some people go to alot of effort when replying to posts, but if they realize the person has posted the same thing on 6 different forums, they might realize they are probably wasting their time. And the only reason I posted it 12 times is because you deleted them so fast the first time that when I went to re-read it wasn't there, so I assumed it never got posted the first time, so did it again, as there was no notice, saying "deleted by moderator" as is usually whats done. And there are a few moderators who like it when I call out a poster like this. I wish the rules would be the same all the time, Lifes too Short!



Sincerity on the forums cant really be measured, I suspect in this case the poster was just hoping to find some positive feedback to cling to. Anyway, no worries!

Jo xxx


----------

